# Wanted: Outback 25Rss Or 250Rs



## OutbackJames (Feb 10, 2014)

Looking to upgrade from a Hybrid to an Outback 25' with dual slide. I'd prefer an '07-08 25RSS, but I'm open to others. Must be in good condition, pet-free, smoke-free. Please let me know what you have. Thanks!

James (in Chicago area)


----------



## Mark W (Aug 23, 2009)

OutbackJames said:


> Looking to upgrade from a Hybrid to an Outback 25' with dual slide. I'd prefer an '07-08 25RSS, but I'm open to others. Must be in good condition, pet-free, smoke-free. Please let me know what you have. Thanks!
> 
> James (in Chicago area)


Hi James!

My name is Mark and today could be both our lucky day! My ex-wife and I have a 2012 Outback 250RS that is in mint shape! We've owned it since late August 2011 and have used it only a handful of times. I honestly hate to have to sell this trailer--we waited three years to buy one because we loved the floorplan so much. Its truly a great trailer, but....its the final asset we co-own and neither of us wants to keep the trailer for just ourself, so sell it we must.

To that end, I would be happy to send you "official" pictures of it--as soon as I get it out of storage and am able to set it up for some photos. However, I've attached a couple of pictures from the past two summers where I used it camping up in Canada and out in Watkins Glen, NY.

I am sure you would enjoy this trailer and its been fun having a great trailer like this one out on the road.

I'm in a suburb of Detroit, so not too far away from you at all!

If you're interested, please let me know and let's see what can figure out, price, logistics, etc.

Please feel free to give me a call or write me back via email.

Thanks and I hope to hear from you!

Mark Wagner
Cell #: x734-721-2093
Email: [email protected] OR [email protected]


----------

